# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Controlador de reposição OSMOSE (ATO)

## Baltasar Parreira

Ora aqui ficam umas fotos do aspecto do meu novo controlador para reposição de agua de OSMOSE, posso considerar que este controlador é um "clone" melhorado do famoso Tunze Osmulator devido a ter uma terceira bóia e outras funcionalidades extra.

Em breve terei a caixa devidamente furada para arrumar o PCB lá dentro e as bóias/sensores com fios compridos pois estas foram só para efectuar alguns testes de resposta do controlador.

Espero que gostem.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Está com ótima aparência.

Pode postar a lista de componentes, esquemas de ligação e o código?

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Está com um excelente aspeto e não duvido que irá sair a um preço muitíssimo competitivo.

Muito bom!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Havendo investimento e oportunidades de negócio... há ideias e produtos nacionais de qualidade!
Parabéns!
Pena mesmo que a apresentação não tenha sido com o aspecto final, mas entendo isso!  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> uma terceira bóia e outras funcionalidades extra.


Podes concretizar?  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Bom dia
> 
> Havendo investimento e oportunidades de negócio... há ideias e produtos nacionais de qualidade!
> Parabéns!
> Pena mesmo que a apresentação não tenha sido com o aspecto final, mas entendo isso! 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Está mesmo a pedir um suporte de boias minimalista como os teus!!!

----------


## António Vitor

Baltasar só falta é uma impressora 3d, para fabricar caixas para esses aparatus...
 :Big Grin: 
parabéns!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

uma das falhas do Tunze Osmolator é que quando a água de osmose se esgota no recipiente, a bomba ainda fica a funcionar em seco por alguns minutos..

penso que a terceira boia será para isso, certo? (depósito osmose vazio)

por outro lado, o sensor principal do nível de água é óptico no sistema Tunze, com um segundo sensor de boia para segurança

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, pessoal ora então é assim;

1- Artur estás correcto o terceiro sensor é para isso mesmo, ou seja pode ser colocado dentro do reservatório da agua de osmose ao nível que se quer que sejamos avisados para repor agua nesse reservatório e digo aviso pois os alarmes graves neste controlador podem ser sonoros ou simplesmente indicativos nos respectivos leds. Assim a bomba nunca trabalhara em seco ao ponto de se estragar. Também este sensor poderá ser usado como alarme para algo mais critico ainda que é uma sump ficar demasiado fazia devido a queda de agua do aquario principal não estar a funcionar e se continuar a fazer reposição para cima, é só mais um exemplo. Este sensor é chamado LOW.

2- Depois tal com no Tunze os restantes 2 sensores serão respectivamente o de nível propriamente dito (chamado de MED) que assim que a agua cai abaixo dele faz disparar a bomba e o de em caso da sump encher demasiado chamado de HIGH que faz parar tudo. Ora aqui para estes sensores já temos umas funcionalidade novas e melhoradas em relação ao Tunze que passo a descrever, O tunze permite ligeira oscilação no sensor de nível e só quando este fica fora de agora por um período de tempo mais alongado é que a bomba dispara assim pequenas oscilações não fazem estar a bomba sempre a disparar e repor água para um evaporação que não aconteceu, mas ao contrario do da Tunze que assim que o sensor detecta agua de novo a bomba para imediatamente no meu ainda repõe por mais uns segundos extra repondo assim mais um pouco o que ajuda a bomba não esta a disparar tantas vezes poupando quer não sua duração como no consumo eléctrico.

3- Artur tal como referiste o problema da bomba ficar constantemente a trabalhar em seco com o terceiro sensor isto não acontece. O da Tunze tem uma segurança que só pára totalmente ao fim de 10m a bomba estar a trabalhar constantemente, acho estes 10m um grande exagero mesmo pois não acredito alguém que tenha uma sump de tal tamanho que precise a bomba a trabalhar constante durante 10m para repor a agua evaporada. No meu caso optei por um jumper na board com duas posições, posições essas com tempos ainda em estudo, mas que para já tem posição 1 tempo de 5m e posição 2 tempo de 1m para quem tem sumps mais pequenas. Quer dizer isto então que o tempo que ficar configurado ao fim do mesmo caso o sensor de nível faca disparar a bomba ele não trabalhara constante mais que esse tempo e para automaticamente ligando o alarme visual e sonoro caso configurado.

4- Os alarmes como indiquei podem para alem de visuais serem sonoros através do pequeno buzzer interno na board, é para isto que existe o segundo conjunto de jumpers, este tem 3 posições que passo a descrever, posição 1, todos os alarmes críticos são sonoros, entende-ser por críticos os de nível dentro da sump demasiado alto (sensor HIGH), reservatório de osmose ou sump demasiado vazio e bomba a trabalhar constante para o tempo limite imposto pelo conjunto de jumpers falado anteriormente. Posição 2 (default por assim dizer) só alarme sonoro em caso de sump demasiado cheia (sensor HIGH) e para terminar posição 3 em que nenhum alarme será sonoro e somente visual mesmo nos respectivos leds. Os alarmes sonoros são pequenas melodias tipo os antigos telemóveis do género bip bop biiii bip buuuu eheheh perfeitamente irritantes o suficiente para se dar conta que algo disparou e nos faz ir ver o que se passa. Vantagem aqui dos microcontroladores é que estas melodias podem ser personalizadas consoante o caso eheh.. pessoal aqui estão safos para quem quiser o hino do Benfica ou Sporting e etc... pois se o ouvirem tocar já sabem que alguém meteu agua.  :yb624: 
Pela mesmo forma os tempos possíveis da bomba trabalhar constante também aqui podem ser custumizados com outros valores ao programar o microcontrolador.

Penso que é tudo para já, tenho o circuito assim desenhado quase que se pode dizer que muito se pode alterar ou evoluir pois o hardware é sempre o mesmo e tudo o resto é uma questão do software que se coloca no microcontrolador usado neste caso um simples e vulgar Atmega168p a correr a 16Mhz como podem +/- se aperceber olhando para a board e que através dos headers deitados lateralmente a direita se liga a interface FTDI/USB ao PC para reprogramar e colocação de novo software, muito ao estilo Arduino para quem está mais familiarizado.

Estou a terminar o painel da caixa com as respectivas indicações e desenhos que em breve colocarei aqui para verem.

EDIT: Esqueci de mencionar que falta os suportes para as respectivas bóias que aguardo ainda testes e resposta da malta que trabalha nos acrílicos se não vou ter mesmo de chatear o Pedro Ferrer...  :yb665:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok aqui fica um esboço feito a pressa com uma possível ideia da impressão na tampa da caixa, claro que as bolinhas as cores são os furos para passar os leds, é só mesmo para mostrar que cor têm e o que indicam para perceberem:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Baltasar

O facto de a 'label' estar num idioma estrangeiro, tem como perspectiva alguma internacionalização do produto?
Ou em Português soa mal?

Pelo que pesquisei, a Tunze tem igualmente a label em Inglês no seu mercado interno, portanto, talvez esta minha intervenção não faça muito sentido...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois Pedro, em vez de fazer X gravações ou autocolantes para a tampa da caixa (ainda estou em testes e avaliação de preços para qual dos dois) em pequenas quantidades para cada língua uma só grande quantidade para o mais internacional (Inglês penso eu) faz mais sentido neste caso.

De qualquer forma já reparei que tenho um erro ehehhe, "controller" leva dois L's como escrevi agora... e claro falta a marca e etc., mas como disse é um esboço inicial ainda em estudo.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas Baltasr 
mais uma vez parabéns, não há dúvidas que vai superar o da Tunze
não vejo a hora de arranjar tempo para fazer uma visita.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Parabéns!  :Wink: 

Ficou uma versão compacta e que resolve o problema do LOW no depósito.

A minha bomba da tunze de reposição, já é a 2ª e tb já não está mt boa por ter ttrabalhado mts vezes em seco...

Eu voto no Ino do Benfica para alarme!!  :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Já que ainda estamos em protótipo, fica a sugestão.

Eu tinha 4 boias. 

As duas clássicas: uma mais baixa na sump que era digamos assim a master já que era esta a fazer o controlo do nível e outra mais alta para redundância.

Depois no reservatório tinha uma no fundo a fazer o mesmo que o teu sistema e outra cá em cima.

Esta última era a boia da salvação. E porquê? Porque o reservatório tinha 70 litros e por várias vezes estive perto da inundação catastrófica.

Ora montei esta última boia para me tocar um alarme piezo muito simples no caso da água ultrapassar o nível máximo. Salvou-me muitas vezes já que deixava o tubo de saída da RO lá a escorrer e ia à minha vidinha contando que me lembrasse de vigiar o enchimento que durava umas boas horas. Claro que às tantas já estava noutra e os riscos upa upa.

Entretanto coloquei um comutadorzito muito simples e quando o reservatório estava a funcionar no modo habitual, o alarme tocava quando ficasse vazio. Quando chegava a hora de o encher, virava o comutador e ficava a ativação do alrme ligada à boia de cima. Simples e eficaz.

Desmantelei esse gingarelho ante-ontem e agora a caixa e algumas componentes estão a apoiar o controlador associado à minha UPS/Bomba.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Ora montei esta última boia para me tocar um alarme piezo muito simples no caso da água ultrapassar o nível máximo. Salvou-me muitas vezes já que deixava o tubo de saída da RO lá a escorrer e ia à minha vidinha contando que me lembrasse de vigiar o enchimento que durava umas boas horas. Claro que às tantas já estava noutra e os riscos upa upa.


LOL

Onde é que eu já vi este filme....  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Nuno e João... sei bem o que é isso... daí ter nascido o COADA original  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Eu voto no Ino do Benfica para alarme!!


É uma excelente ideia. Ou por exemplo, o som da entrevista ao Jorge Jesus: "Quem gostaria de defrontar nesta próxima fase da Champions?". Resposta: "O Chélse"... Porque aqui sabíamos que algo de muito terrível iria acontecer... ao aquário... hehehehe

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> É uma excelente ideia. Ou por exemplo, o som da entrevista ao Jorge Jesus: "Quem gostaria de defrontar nesta próxima fase da Champions?". Resposta: "O Chélse"... Porque aqui sabíamos que algo de muito terrível iria acontecer... ao aquário... hehehehe


Pois... O Xélcia não deu grande coisa. Para alarme que tal o genérico do tubarão?  :Smile:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

ou um anúncio macabro: "José Castelo Branco in tha house..."  :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> ou um anúncio macabro: "José Castelo Branco in tha house..."


Medoooooooooo......

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Como já te tinha dito Baltazar, está com muito bom aspeto e muito profissional!
Comercializar isso não será tarefa difícil porque o aspeto do próprio PCB é brutal. Muitas das marcas da nossa praça quando vemos o PCB até dá vontade de fugir. Por foram uito bonitos mas por dentro...

Aquela opção que tinhas falado de permitir a ligação da bomba ser de 220v em vez das de "Tunze like", era interessante por que permitiria a ligação de uma eletrovalvula em vez de uma boma, ligando-a diretamente à osmose... Não? :Admirado: 

...se bem que também deva haver eletrovalvulas de 12v e 24v, presumo eu...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Eu uso uma electroválvula de 12V (ETOPI ou ISOAR), mas há quem use as electroválvulas das máquinas de lavar.... e são 220V... também mais económicas $$$

Quem quiser ligar a 220V, compra um relé de 12V...
A bobine atraca com os 12V do circuito e deixa passar os 220V...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Isso mesmo Pedro, o modulo de adaptação de 220V será um caixinha que se liga onde se ligaria a saída da bomba de 12V mas dentro terá um relê para comutar a entrada dos 220V desta caixinha para o que se quiser controlar que trabalhe a 220V.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Baltasar

Não percebi que sempre ias adicionar esse módulo...  :Smile:  
A minha intervenção foi no intuito de ajudar o Hugo.
 :Pracima: 

Lendo de novo a intervenção do Hugo, percebi tudo mal.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ehehe sem problemas, pois não há segredo nenhum nisto, esse modulo será opcional para quem precisar e quiser um já feito e bonitinho, mas todos podem fazer o seu próprio usando o método que bem descreveste ou outro semelhante.

----------

